# Eheim 2213 versus 2222 for 29gal



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi All,

I am looking for an external canister for a 29 gal and as I am a big fan of the Eheims I am thinking either a 2213 classic or the Professional 2222. The 2222 is nearly twice the price here so I am wondering if the the difference is worth it?

I have a 2026 on my 4 foot tank and absolutely love it. I find the shutoff valves when cleaning it well worth the money. About 15 years ago I had an old Eheim classic and I remember everytime I cleaned it there was a hassle with stopping the syphon and having water going everywhere etc, and then having to suck down gob fulls of tank water when trying to get it started again. Is this still true with the 2213 or are they pretty straight forward to maintain?

Thanks for your help!
Mark.


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Mark,

I have a 2213 in my 23g and I find it quite easy to maintain with the included double taps on both inlet and outlet. Not sure if your old model had them or not, but they do make a difference during routine maintenance as they prevent you from having to prime it manually. The only issue is when you have to clean the inlet hose and/or move it to a different tank (as I've had to do recently) - then I had to prime it manually like when it was first set up.

Cheers!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Mark for a 29 gallon definately shoot for the 2213. I have two of these running on a 29 gallon and another tank of similar size. Flow rates are good, and cleaning is easy with the double tap connects that come with most eheims nowadays. The other filters is way to much, in terms of cost and power. You'll be fine using the 2213. 

-John N.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for your replies John and Upikabu. Thats a bit of peace of mind and also saves me a few dollars as well...more money to spend on plants. 

Mark.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Why not get a 2215? I have a 2217 on my 37 and I certainly appreciate the extra power......


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Dennis,

Don't you think the 2215 would be to much power (water flow) for a 29gal?

Mark.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Mr. Belvedere is not Dennis, he just liked that quote of mine. As irony would have it tough, I am running a 2217 on my 29 gallon and find the flow not to strong. I modified my output so that it is a psuedo Lily pipe, this slows the velocity of the water (power) withough loosing any of the flow. A 2215 would be perfect for a 29 in my opinion, though I know a 2213 would work perfectly fine, I simply prefer a slightly higher flow than most. The extra flow is nice because a) I will use an inline heater in the winter and if you have an inline reactor the extra power is nice, and b) as the filter starts to get dirty the flow slows down. Having a bigger filter all ows more time between cleaning


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Dennis (got it right this time) 

I think I might look at the 2215, shouldn't be much more $$ and always good to have a bit more flow than you need.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

2215 sounds good for the tank too. I find the flow with a 2213 just enough, but definately not too much. I have an additional powerhead in there for CO2 misting, so I get the extra flow from there. Going a step up to a 2215 will give you the flexibility of the extra flow without the additional powerhead. Let us know how everything works out for you.

-John N.


----------

